
The Books of Bokonon - daschwa
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/personal/bokonon.html
======
daschwa
My favorite is _A poem on pretending to understand_ :

    
    
      Tiger got to hunt,
      Bird got to fly;
      Man got to sit and wonder, "Why, why, why?"
    
      Tiger got to sleep,
      Bird got to land;
      Man got to tell himself he understand. [81]

